# This is what chewing from a young age does



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

Jaw width boys.


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 27, 2018)

Now show us the version without chewing so we can compare.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 27, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Now show us the version without chewing so we can compare.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Now show us the version without chewing so we can compare.








Look at his left side compared to his right side. This is what happens when you usually chew on the same side for a long period of time.


----------



## mojopin (Nov 27, 2018)

I swear you just use this site to flex on us subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 27, 2018)

mojopin said:


> I swear you just use this site to flex on us subhumans


----------



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

mojopin said:


> I swear you just use this site to flex on us subhumans



How is that flexing? I'm showing you that chewing actually works since it develops your masseter muscle and adds to jaw width. Stop being so butthurt about everything.

Instead of being on this website to whine at every single thread, maybe start by applying some of the information that's available in here.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> How is that flexing? I'm showing you that chewing actually works since it develops your masseter muscle and adds to jaw width. Stop being so butthurt about everything


----------



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

notafed said:


>



Go to incels.is if you can't handle good looking guys from here, because there are a lot more in here than you would actually think.


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 27, 2018)

mojopin said:


> I swear you just use this site to flex on us subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Go to incels.is


notafed,

You have been permanently banned by knajjd.

Additional Comments: spamming after being warned like 4 days ago

You can read the rules here:
https://incels.is/threads/rules-and-terminology.799/

If you wish to appeal you may post in the "Ban Appeal" section and tag @knajjd, he will be in charge of your appeal. Read the sticky AND the rules first, abuse won't be tolerated.

Thank you.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

notafed said:


> notafed,
> 
> You have been permanently banned by knajjd.
> 
> ...



Sucks to be you.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Sucks to be you.


ok


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> View attachment 6314
> 
> 
> Look at his left side compared to his right side. This is what happens when you usually chew on the same side for a long period of time.








First of all the difference is so little that it doesn't even matter. Secondly I am sure that the angle and camera placement isn't ideal. His face is slightly titled to the right. Tell me, is the left eyebrow higher because of the chewing lmao. Pics can be taken from a convenient position to give this sense of asymmetry. Fucking lol if you think chewing gives you a jaw like that. It's genetics or implants. Everything else is cope.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Nov 27, 2018)

Jfl fuck off you just lucky with that jaw. Its called genetic profile


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 27, 2018)

cope brag thread tbh


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Nov 27, 2018)

mine is similar


----------



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> First of all the difference is so little that it doesn't even matter. Secondly I am sure that the angle and camera placement isn't ideal. His face is slightly titled to the right. Tell me, is the left eyebrow higher because of the chewing lmao. Pics can be taken from a convenient position to give this sense of asymmetry. Fucking lol if you think chewing gives you a jaw like that. It's genetics or implants. Everything else is cope.



It's called muscle hypertrophy. The dude actually posted on lookism multiple pics from different angles. His left side of the jaw is wider than his right side. 
And the difference isn't "little" since it's noticeable. 

I'm sure you wouldn't complain if you had a few more millimeters on your zygos, or jaw width, or chin or whatever. A good looking face is separated from a mediocre one by a few millimeters of bone or muscles.

But you keep coping tho, you're quite good at it 


Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Jfl fuck off you just lucky with that jaw. Its called genetic profile



How are the masseter muscles "genetics" you dumb fuck? Jesus, you people are on some next level of delusion.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> But you keep coping tho, you're quite good at it


----------



## mojopin (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> How is that flexing? I'm showing you that chewing actually works since it develops your masseter muscle and adds to jaw width. Stop being so butthurt about everything.
> 
> Instead of being on this website to whine at every single thread, maybe start by applying some of the information that's available in here.


I guess you’re right because it’s not like everyone already knows chewing develops the jaw and that you have a good lower third


----------



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

mojopin said:


> I guess you’re right because it’s not like everyone already knows chewing develops the jaw and that you have a good lower third



Yet you’re not doing it. But you scream « muh genetics »


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Yet you’re not doing it. But you scream « muh genetics »


----------



## mojopin (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Yet you’re not doing it. But you scream « muh genetics »


That’s where you’re wrong kiddo


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 27, 2018)

mojopin said:


> That’s where you’re wrong kiddo


----------



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

mojopin said:


> That’s where you’re wrong kiddo



Show me two pictures where it shows that you changed something, physique wise, and I'll believe you. Until then, your opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> your opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## Insomniac (Nov 27, 2018)

Well there’s another thing to add to my “life regrets list”


----------



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

Insomniac said:


> Well there’s another thing to add to my “life regrets list”



You can still do it tho, since the part that develops through chewing is a muscle.


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 27, 2018)

^ lol what he said.. another regret.

I done a really bad morph just on photoshop, with my face, I have an ok jaw, but I added maybe 2-3mm or so just on my masseter muscle on my jaw and the difference was so amazing, I couldnt believe it. Really thinking about getting some fillers, plus get rid of some wrinkles.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 27, 2018)

did you have a similar face shape when you were young?


----------



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> did you have a similar face shape when you were young?



The face shape was more or less the same, since that's the bone structure determined by genetics and growth.
The masseter muscle was never that developed tho. Even when not clenching it still adds to jaw width.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> The face shape was more or less the same, since that's the bone structure determined by genetics and growth.
> The masseter muscle was never that developed tho. Even when not clenching it still adds to jaw width.


I've been eating retarded moroccan soft foods all my life, now after I started chewing properly i noticed that I have very small masseters and Iget sore after a few minutes of properly chewing, Ive seen some small but noticeable gains though, they add width and kind of balance out my face.
After a few months I'll have something good hopefully.
And also it is proven that big masseters do grow the ramus.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> How is that flexing? I'm showing you that chewing actually works since it develops your masseter muscle and adds to jaw width. Stop being so butthurt about everything.
> 
> Instead of being on this website to whine at every single thread, maybe start by applying some of the information that's available in here.


What gum do u use. I asked for mastic gum for Christmas

How often do I chew for


----------



## Hiro (Nov 27, 2018)

Chewing is legit


----------



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

Nibba said:


> What gum do u use. I asked for mastic gum for Christmas
> 
> How often do I chew for



I used shit bubble gum from the store around the corner. Used to chew them for hours.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 27, 2018)

My friend had a jaw like that too, he also used to chew gum like mad. Chewing is legit. Just don't add more than 2 sticks at a time.


----------



## mojopin (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Show me two pictures where it shows that you changed something, physique wise, and I'll believe you. Until then, your opinion is irrelevant.


I have but I’m not sharing anything until I’ve been mewing for 2 years


----------



## Nibba (Nov 27, 2018)

JustChris said:


> I used shit bubble gum from the store around the corner. Used to chew them for hours.


Will it still work for me being oldcel (19?)


----------



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Will it still work for me being oldcel (19?)



As long as your masseter muscle is working it should work.


----------



## vis (Nov 27, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Will it still work for me being oldcel (19?)



19 and you call yourself oldcel.... Lol.

16-18 is where jaw growth gets more "explosive" (not really.. but still speeds up) so i guess growth just slows down a bit until like 24.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 27, 2018)

vis said:


> 16-18 is where jaw growth gets more "explosive"


Yeah my jaw is really good I just want my cheeks to be more hallow


----------



## vis (Nov 27, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> My friend had a jaw like that too, he also used to chew gum like mad. Chewing is legit. Just don't add more than 2 sticks at a time.



why not? i chew like 3-4 at a time because 2 is too boring. also i like to add a little crushed ice to make it harder for a while.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 27, 2018)

vis said:


> why not? i chew like 3-4 at a time because 2 is too boring. also i like to add a little crushed ice to make it harder for a while.


I wouldn't, scared of issues like tmd.


----------



## vis (Nov 27, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah my jaw is really good I just want my cheeks to be more hallow



im not really a fan of hollow cheeks, it gives a creepy vibe (aesthetic but still) and makes you look like a bag of bones. maybe its just my chubby cheek cope.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 27, 2018)

vis said:


> why not? i chew like 3-4 at a time because 2 is too boring. also i like to add a little crushed ice to make it harder for a while.


because you need volume to hypertrophy, not heavy, chewing something hard may cause a dislocation


----------



## vis (Nov 27, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> I wouldn't, scared of issues like tmd.



you think it would be ok to chew high volume in smaller periods then? its just that regular gum is kind of weak and gets a melted shape after a while.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 27, 2018)

vis said:


> you think it would be ok to chew high volume in smaller periods then? its just that regular gum is kind of weak and gets a melted shape after a while.


Yeah, chew 2 sticks for longer, that's what I have personally started doing.


----------



## vis (Nov 27, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> because you need volume to hypertrophy, not heavy, chewing something hard may cause a dislocation



what does high volume mean exactly? i think i got the wrong idea.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 27, 2018)

vis said:


> what does high volume mean exactly? i think i got the wrong idea.


you need to chew for an hour or so, it doesnt have to be heavy chewing (eg alot of gum)


----------



## vis (Nov 27, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> you need to chew for an hour or so, it doesnt have to be heavy chewing (eg alot of gum)



oh i get. i thought it would be better to use hard gum to stimulate the hard chewing of how diets were way back then.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 27, 2018)

vis said:


> oh i get. i thought it would be better to use hard gum to stimulate the hard chewing of how diets were way back then.


start slow, ancestors were used to eat from a young age, we're not so we have to build it up.


----------



## vis (Nov 27, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> start slow, ancestors were used to eat from a young age, we're not so we have to build it up.



time to gum max.


----------



## ray (Nov 27, 2018)

i have a good jawline from mewing and chewing half a pacc a gum a day but fuck

i have to like legit get lipo to have hollow cheeks

im about 6'2 134 yet i still dont have hollow cheeks


----------



## Nibba (Nov 27, 2018)

vis said:


> im not really a fan of hollow cheeks, it gives a creepy vibe (aesthetic but still) and makes you look like a bag of bones. maybe its just my chubby cheek cope.


In some lightings it looks better than others


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 27, 2018)

@JustChris - I bet that is you and that has nothing to do with chewing and all with genetics. Honestly, you are an idiot and I don't know why you post on here and lookism. You were basically gifted with good genetics and haven't had to do any real looksmaxing and instead post ridiculous threads about teethmaxing and shit, all the while humble-bragging whenever and wherever you get the chance. Please kindly return to your Chad lifestyle and don't try to give advice to any of us.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 27, 2018)

Lol looks like you are sucking a dick


----------



## Madness (Nov 27, 2018)

Giant masseter gang. Chew hard gum and mew and you will ascend I would self-rate about a psl 7 now I used to self-rate psl 4. It has improved my entire face even my eyes look better due to better zygos and under eye support from the mew puberty effect


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 27, 2018)

Madness said:


> puberty effect


----------



## Madness (Nov 27, 2018)

He said chewing at a young age @future chadlite


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 27, 2018)

Madness said:


> young age


----------



## Madness (Nov 27, 2018)

Nigga jfl if you dont youngmaxx


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 27, 2018)

Madness said:


> Nigga jfl if you dont youngmaxx


ogre


----------



## Nibba (Nov 27, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> ogre


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 27, 2018)

Nibba said:


>


----------



## Nibba (Nov 27, 2018)

future chadlite said:


>


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 27, 2018)

+



=


----------



## Nibba (Nov 27, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> =


so legit. gonna start chewing when my mastic gum gets in


----------



## vis (Nov 27, 2018)

Nibba said:


> so legit. gonna start chewing when my mastic gum gets in



thanks for reminding me that exists. thats going on my cope list. hopefully puberty at 16 to 18 + chewing + mewing will do some good to my jaw. (If I do start, I'll make sure to really record progress) 

going in therapy mode from my brace rape


----------



## Nibba (Nov 27, 2018)

vis said:


> going in therapy mode from my brace rape


Mewing fixes it don't worry. I managed to repair some of the damage


----------



## JustChris (Nov 27, 2018)

justanothergymcell said:


> @JustChris - I bet that is you and that has nothing to do with chewing and all with genetics. Honestly, you are an idiot and I don't know why you post on here and lookism. You were basically gifted with good genetics and haven't had to do any real looksmaxing and instead post ridiculous threads about teethmaxing and shit, all the while humble-bragging whenever and wherever you get the chance. Please kindly return to your Chad lifestyle and don't try to give advice to any of us.



How is the masseter muscle related to genetics? I really would like an explanation.

Bone structure is something, muscles on your face are something else. But I suppose that your little peanut brain can’t comprehend how training a muscle would make it bigger and more defined.


----------



## King (Nov 28, 2018)

Another excuse of a thread for crisick to post a pic of himself.

why not this one?


----------



## JustChris (Nov 28, 2018)

King said:


> Another excuse of a thread for crisick to post a pic of himself.
> 
> why not this one?


That’s for Zesto


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 28, 2018)

JustChris said:


> How is the masseter muscle related to genetics? I really would like an explanation.
> 
> Bone structure is something, muscles on your face are something else. But I suppose that your little peanut brain can’t comprehend how training a muscle would make it bigger and more defined.



Uhm, muscles are determined by genetics also. It is true that training muscles make it bigger and/or more defined, but I don't think it is yet proven that training the masseter muscle results in a facial structure like yours. Unless you share a 3D CT scan ofyour skull with us, I guess we cannot really determine if it is muscle and/or bone to give you jaw the current shape.

But let's face it - you just want more excuses to post your pictures and humblebrag.


----------



## Sodoku (Nov 28, 2018)

That is fucking disgusting and causes TMJ and bruxism.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 28, 2018)

justanothergymcell said:


> Uhm, muscles are determined by genetics also. It is true that training muscles make it bigger and/or more defined, but I don't think it is yet proven that training the masseter muscle results in a facial structure like yours. Unless you share a 3D CT scan ofyour skull with us, I guess we cannot really determine if it is muscle and/or bone to give you jaw the current shape.
> 
> But let's face it - you just want more excuses to post your pictures and humblebrag.



You can see it by clenching your jaw. The part that adds to the jaw width is the masseter muscle combined with my bone structure. Without the masseter muscle my jaw width wouldn't be the same, and you don't need rocket science to actually see that.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 28, 2018)

JustChris said:


> You can see it by clenching your jaw. The part that adds to the jaw width is the masseter muscle combined with my bone structure. Without the masseter muscle my jaw width wouldn't be the same, and you don't need rocket science to actually see that.



Why don't you post more pictures of yourself so we can all see then??? We just love seeing your face and that great bone structure. 

Why don't you tell us again not to get botox and fillers and to teethmax instead?? We love hearing that from someone who looks like you.

Or it is already over for the rest of us because we didn't chew gum in our childhoods? If ONLY we could have done such a simple thing and have a great facial structure! I guess it's too late now...sigh....


----------



## JustChris (Nov 28, 2018)

justanothergymcell said:


> Why don't you post more pictures of yourself so we can all see then??? We just love seeing your face and that great bone structure.
> 
> Why don't you tell us again not to get botox and fillers and to teethmax instead?? We love hearing that from someone who looks like you.
> 
> Or it is already over for the rest of us because we didn't chew gum in our childhoods? If ONLY we could have done such a simple thing and have a great facial structure! I guess it's too late now...sigh....



There are many things you haven't done correctly, let me go on a guess here. You didn't play sports competitively during your childhood, you had shit posture, you had a shit diet, you preferred playing video games during high school instead of going on a basketball court and play ball.
Add all of the above, and you're the current you. Then you blame your parents because "I DID NOT GROW UP PROPERLY". No shit jackass.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 28, 2018)

JustChris said:


> There are many things you haven't done correctly, let me go on a guess here. You didn't play sports competitively during your childhood, you had shit posture, you had a shit diet, you preferred playing video games during high school instead of going on a basketball court and play ball.
> Add all of the above, and you're the current you. Then you blame your parents because "I DID NOT GROW UP PROPERLY". No shit jackass.



JFL if you believe any of that. Why are you even posting here and on lookism if you believe nonsense like that? Unbelievable. If there isn't a rule against spouting crap like this on this board, there should be.

Face the truth - you were given your good looks and facial structure MOSTLY due to genetics. JFL at thinking playing basketball helped with any of that.

Let me guess - the reason you are 6'3 (if I remember correctly) is also because of your diet and playing basketball? Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 28, 2018)

justanothergymcell said:


> JFL if you believe any of that. Why are you even posting here and on lookism if you believe nonsense like that? Unbelievable. If there isn't a rule against spouting crap like this on this board, there should be.
> 
> Face the truth - you were given your good looks and facial structure MOSTLY due to genetics. JFL at thinking playing basketball helped with any of that.
> 
> Let me guess - the reason you are 6'3 (if I remember correctly) is also because of your diet and playing basketball? Hahahahahahaha.



So all of my points from the above are correct since you didn't deny any of that. You keep sitting on your ass in front of a computer, that'll help you look better ^^

Also, if you believe that doing no physical activities and having bad habits throughout your puberty doesn't have an impact on how you look once you stop growing, then you're literally retarded.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 28, 2018)

JustChris said:


> So all of my points from the above are correct since you didn't deny any of that. You keep sitting on your ass in front of a computer, that'll help you look better ^^



And you didn't answer my follow up about your height either, so do I assume you also believe that playing basketball, good posture and childhood diet also contribute to you being 6'3?

To answer your questions:
I had a completely normal diet and have never been overweight in my life.
I played baseball and basketball in sports leagues and around the neighborhood in middle school.
In high school, I ran and and did marching band. I did play a moderate amount of video games.
I have always struggled with bad posture, since I have (very mild) scoliosis. Since we discovered it later on, the doctors are unsure of how much was related to environmental factors vs genetic birth factors.

You are wrong that I just sit in front of a computer - I have done several procedures and am planning to do more since that is really the ONLY effective way to looksmax. I also used to be a huge gymcell and still believe in that somewhat, but I have refocused my efforts since I am approaching 40.

I was a virgin until almost 30 and seeing someone who looks like YOU telling me to play basketball, have a better diet, and all that ridiculous bullshit really makes me fucking angry and is very insulting to me when I have worked SO HARD in my life spending hours in the gym, thousands on plastic surgery and clothes, and countless hours working on my social skills to even be treated like a human by both men and woman.

You need to admit that you were genetically blessed and go brag and post your pictures somewhere else. Seriously, fuck you.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 28, 2018)

justanothergymcell said:


> And you didn't answer my follow up about your height either, so do I assume you also believe that playing basketball, good posture and childhood diet also contribute to you being 6'3?
> 
> To answer your questions:
> I had a completely normal diet and have never been overweight in my life.
> ...



For someone who spent so much time playing sports and going to the gym, saying that "it doesn't matter what you do throughout puberty" is stupid. Everything matters. Every single fucking little thing changes you one way or another. If you were to take some twins, have one do sports since he's a kid and the other one sit on his ass on the couch every single day and then compare the results, who do you think will be better looking and more well developed? If you say the one who sat on his ass then you literally deserve an elbow to the dome.

So instead of saying that what you do and what you put your body through doesn't matter, keep your whining to yourself. There are people here who went through drastic changes thanks to a better diet, exercising, mewing and chewing. You wanna get surgery? Go get it, you want to do nothing all day? Do so, I have nothing against you. But there are some things that provide change, even if it's just a few millimeters.


----------



## Ropemaxing (Nov 28, 2018)

JustChris said:


> There are many things you haven't done correctly, let me go on a guess here. You didn't play sports competitively during your childhood, you had shit posture, you had a shit diet, you preferred playing video games during high school instead of going on a basketball court and play ball.
> Add all of the above, and you're the current you. Then you blame your parents because "I DID NOT GROW UP PROPERLY". No shit jackass.


What's the deal with playing competitive sport at young age? You just had goods genetics stop the cope 


Also gymcellguy if you are really close to 40 and still trying to looksmax props to you i would have got a rope loong time ago...


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

Ropemaxing said:


> i would have got a rope loong time ago


username checks out


----------



## 000 (Dec 19, 2020)

JustChris said:


> How is that flexing? I'm showing you that chewing actually works since it develops your masseter muscle and adds to jaw width. Stop being so butthurt about everything.
> 
> Instead of being on this website to whine at every single thread, maybe start by applying some of the information that's available in here.


Where is proof that chewing increases jaw width?


----------

